
How many T-shirts do I need for a developer conference? - meredydd
https://anvil.works/blog/how-many-t-shirts-to-a-developer-conference
======
jimnotgym
That's a neat demonstration of the use case for internal apps. Unfortunately I
didn't sign up for Pycon UK in time this year, so I don't get my T shirt.

